# amp kits



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm contemplating building a Marshall kit...either a JMP or JTM...i want that classic rock sound...a la zep, james gang, Boston...i love the idea of using the guitar volume to go from clean to dirt sounds...

what i was wondering was...what is going to happen with the tone, if you take the pre-amp circuit and mate it was a 30W transformer instead...i am just thinking that 45/50/100 is going to be too much...or...is this even possible?

or...should i just build it with a PPIMV?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Go with the PPIMV or power scaling. Changing the transformers changes the overall tone of the amp. In other words, it won't be a JTM 45 anymore. Or you could go with less sensitive speakers, that will cut volume as well.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

a lot of those recordings were other amps ... champs... supros tweed deluxes ... sometimes played through Marshall Cabinets


----------

